# قبطي يتلقى طعنات من مسلمين عقب خروجه من الكنيسة بسمالوط



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

احتقانات طائفية بقرية الشاب ومخاوف من تفجّر الأوضاع في ظل التراخي الأمني!
تقرير: نادر شكري 
تلقى شاب قبطي عدة طعنات مميتة من ثلاثة مسلمين عقب خروجه من كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية "داقوف" التابعة لمركز سمالوط بالمنيا حيث تم نقله في حالة خطيرة لمستشفى سمالوط المركزي وتم استئصال "الطحال" بعد توغل الطعنات وتأثره بها.







وعبّر الأقباط عن استيائهم للتراخي الأمني في التحقيق مع الجناة حيث تعرض والد الشاب للاعتداء عليه من قِبل ضباط أمن الدولة عند التحقيق معه مطالبين صمته حتى لا يتحوّل الأمر لفتنة.
قال أحد أقباط القرية أن الشاب القبطي "جرجس شكري فرنسيس" ( 21 عاماً) تعرض للاعتداء من قبل ثلاثة مسلمين وهم وائل محمد حجاج، شعبان سيد أمين، ومحمد نصر أنور عقب خروجه من كنيسة السيدة العذراء في التاسعة مساءاً حيث كان القبطي في عودته للمنزل "راكباً حماراً" فذهبوا ورائه وقام أحدهم بضربة من الخلف فوقع على الأرض وعند ذلك أسرع الاثنين الآخرين وانهالوا عليه بعدة طعنات في بطنه وجاء الثالث بضربة بشؤم مما أدى لفقده الوعي ما بين الحياة والموت تاركينه غارقاً في دمائه.

وأضاف المصدر أن الشاب كان في أجازة قصيرة من خدمته العسكرية بالقوات المسلحة حيث تم نقله للمستشفى التي لم تعطي العناية والرعاية الكافية ومعاملة أهله بشكل سيء حيث تم استئصال طحال الشاب بعد تاثره بالطعنات الذي مازال على قيد الحياة بمعجزة إلهية.
وأشار أنه تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة من قبل شرطة الداخلية فضلاً عن محضر آخر من الشرطة العسكرية وتم القبض على الثلاثة مسلمين بعد هروبهم بساعات.
وعبّر أقباط القرية عن استيائهم من التراخي الأمني حيث تم الاعتداء على والد الشاب من قبل ضباط أمن الدولة عندما طالب بحقه في الاعتداء على ابنه فصفعه أحد الضباط على وجه قائلاً له "أنت عايز تعمل فتنة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وأوضح الأقباط أن المسلمين الثلاثة لهم وساطة داخل الجهاز الأمني ولذا من المتوقع أن يتحوّل المحضر لصالحهم، مؤكدين أن عملية الاعتداء على الشاب القبطي لا تقف وراءها أية أسباب معروفة حيث أن الشاب في الخدمة العسكرية وليس له أي خلافات ويتميز بحسن الأخلاق وإن ما حدث جاء عن عمد وقصد لأسباب طائفية تتعلق ببلطجة هؤلاء الأشخاص.
وطالبوا الأقباط ضرورة التحقيق وتوقيع عقاب رادع على هؤلاء الشباب الثلاثة حتى لا تتحول القرية لمستنقع جديد من الطائفية بعد قرية الطيبة التي تم توقيع الصلح بها مؤخراً.
يمثل الأقباط بقرية "داقوف" ما يعادل 30% من سكان القرية البالغة عددها 20 ألف نسمة.​​ 
ربنا يرحم بجد​​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مايو 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا من اللى بيحصل ده
ويمد ايده ويشفيه
ميرسى ياروكا على الخبر​*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (2 مايو 2009)

*بالصور .. قبطي يتلقى عدة طعنات عقب خروجه من الكنيسة بسمالوط*








*ب**الصور .. قبطي يتلقى عدة طعنات عقب خروجه من الكنيسة بسمالوط*

*تلقى شاب قبطي عدة طعنات مميتة من ثلاثة مسلمين عقب خروجه من كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية "داقوف" التابعة لمركز سمالوط بالمنيا حيث تم نقله في حالة خطيرة لمستشفى سمالوط المركزي وتم استئصال "الطحال" بعد توغل الطعنات وتأثره بها.* *المزيد.... *

*http://www.coptreal.com/ShowSubject.aspx?SID=19167*​


----------



## twety (2 مايو 2009)

*ياساتر يارب
ربنا يرحمنا فعلا

لكل حاجه نهايه
واكيد ده كله له نهايه
*


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: بالصور .. قبطي يتلقى عدة طعنات عقب خروجه من الكنيسة بسمالوط*

الله خبر بغنوا سوا

والاخر بيطعنوا

يا رب ارحم


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)

ربنا يشفيه

سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *ربنا يرحمنا من اللى بيحصل ده
> ويمد ايده ويشفيه
> ميرسى ياروكا على الخبر​*



*مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا يرحمنا برحمته​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

twety قال:


> *ياساتر يارب
> ربنا يرحمنا فعلا
> 
> لكل حاجه نهايه
> ...


*
اكيد يا رب اتدخل
مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ربنا يشفيه
> 
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع



*امين يارب
مرسيه لمرورك الكريم يا كليمو​*


----------



## god love 2011 (3 مايو 2009)

*رررررررررررررربنا يرررررررررررررررررررحمنا 
وربنا يشفيه
ميرسى على الخبر​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مايو 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا 

ميررررررسى على الخبر  ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *رررررررررررررربنا يرررررررررررررررررررحمنا
> وربنا يشفيه
> ميرسى على الخبر​*​



*امين يا رب
مرسيه لمرورك سيمون
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا
> 
> ميررررررسى على الخبر  ​


*
امين يارب
مرسيه لمرورك كوكو​*


----------



## jolly (3 مايو 2009)

اية القسوة دي ربنا يرحم


----------



## ponponayah (3 مايو 2009)

ربنا يشفية 
ربنا يرحمنااااااااااااااا


----------



## salib 2010 (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: بالصور .. قبطي يتلقى عدة طعنات عقب خروجه من الكنيسة بسمالوط*

*الرب يسوع مع الاخ الحبيب ونطلب من الرب ان يمن علية بالشفاء العاجل ويتمجد مع اولادة الذى فهو الذى قال نقشتكم على كفى من يمسكم يمس الرب يرعى شعبة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Ferrari (3 مايو 2009)

ربنا يقف معاه ويشفيه

يدافع عنا ونحن صامتون

ربنا كبير ومش هايسيب حقنا ابداً

شكراً للخبر 

الرب يعوضك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

jolly قال:


> اية القسوة دي ربنا يرحم



*امين يا رب ارحم
مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> ربنا يشفية
> ربنا يرحمنااااااااااااااا



*امين 
مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك يا قمر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: بالصور .. قبطي يتلقى عدة طعنات عقب خروجه من الكنيسة بسمالوط*



salib_azmy قال:


> *الرب يسوع مع الاخ الحبيب ونطلب من الرب ان يمن علية بالشفاء العاجل ويتمجد مع اولادة الذى فهو الذى قال نقشتكم على كفى من يمسكم يمس الرب يرعى شعبة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*امين يارب اشفيه
مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

ferrari قال:


> ربنا يقف معاه ويشفيه
> 
> يدافع عنا ونحن صامتون
> 
> ...



*امين يارب
مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النحال (3 مايو 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا ويشفى اخونا ويشفى المسلمين من الغل اللى عايشينه


----------



## salib 2010 (3 مايو 2009)

*هذا سايت نشرة الاخبار القبطية وياريت كلة يدخل علية ويبعتة لاصدقائة  ++++++++++*http://www.coptic-news.com​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (4 مايو 2009)

*احتقانات طائفية بقرية الشاب ومخاوف من تفجّر الأوضاع في ظل التراخي الأمني!
تقرير: نادر شكري – خاص الأقباط متحدون 

تلقى شاب قبطي عدة طعنات مميتة من ثلاثة مسلمين عقب خروجه من كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية "داقوف" التابعة لمركز سمالوط بالمنيا حيث تم نقله في حالة خطيرة لمستشفى سمالوط المركزي وتم استئصال "الطحال" بعد توغل الطعنات وتأثره بها

قال أحد أقباط القرية أن الشاب القبطي "جرجس شكري فرنسيس" ( 21 عاماً) تعرض للاعتداء من قبل ثلاثة مسلمين وهم وائل محمد حجاج، شعبان سيد أمين، ومحمد نصر أنور عقب خروجه من كنيسة السيدة العذراء في التاسعة مساءاً حيث كان القبطي في عودته للمنزل "راكباً حماراً" فذهبوا ورائه وقام أحدهم بضربة من الخلف فوقع على الأرض وعند ذلك أسرع الاثنين الآخرين وانهالوا عليه بعدة طعنات في بطنه وجاء الثالث بضربة بشؤم مما أدى لفقده الوعي ما بين الحياة والموت تاركينه غارقاً في دمائه.

وأضاف المصدر أن الشاب كان في أجازة قصيرة من خدمته العسكرية بالقوات المسلحة حيث تم نقله للمستشفى التي لم تعطي العناية والرعاية الكافية ومعاملة أهله بشكل سيء حيث تم استئصال طحال الشاب بعد تاثره بالطعنات الذي مازال على قيد الحياة بمعجزة إلهية.
وأشار أنه تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة من قبل شرطة الداخلية فضلاً عن محضر آخر من الشرطة العسكرية وتم القبض على الثلاثة مسلمين بعد هروبهم بساعات.
وعبّر أقباط القرية عن استيائهم من التراخي الأمني حيث تم الاعتداء على والد الشاب من قبل ضباط أمن الدولة عندما طالب بحقه في الاعتداء على ابنه فصفعه أحد الضباط على وجه قائلاً له "أنت عايز تعمل فتنة؟؟".
وأوضح الأقباط أن المسلمين الثلاثة لهم وساطة داخل الجهاز الأمني ولذا من المتوقع أن يتحوّل المحضر لصالحهم، مؤكدين أن عملية الاعتداء على الشاب القبطي لا تقف وراءها أية أسباب معروفة حيث أن الشاب في الخدمة العسكرية وليس له أي خلافات ويتميز بحسن الأخلاق وإن ما حدث جاء عن عمد وقصد لأسباب طائفية تتعلق ببلطجة هؤلاء الأشخاص.
وطالبوا الأقباط ضرورة التحقيق وتوقيع عقاب رادع على هؤلاء الشباب الثلاثة حتى لا تتحول القرية لمستنقع جديد من الطائفية بعد قرية الطيبة التي تم توقيع الصلح بها مؤخراً.
يمثل الأقباط بقرية "داقوف" ما يعادل 30% من سكان القرية البالغة عددها 20 ألف نسمة.
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2009)

النحال قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا ويشفى اخونا ويشفى المسلمين من الغل اللى عايشينه


*
امين يا رب
مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مايو 2009)

*ربنا ياخد حق اولادة 

ربنا موجود

مرسي  يا مينا​*


----------



## نادر نجيب (4 مايو 2009)

*+من  ذا   الذى  يقول  فيكون  والرب لم  يأمر*





ميرسى  لحضرتك  ع  متابعة  الخبر
ونشكر  المسيح  ان  اخونا  جرجس  بقى  احسن  من  الاول  وبيتكلم  وبيتحرك وبأذن  المسيح   يتماثل  للعلاج وانا  اطمنت  ع  صحته  بنفسى  انهاردة من  ابن  عمه  اللى  معاه  هناك  فى  المنيا  وهو  زميل  لنا  فى  شركتنا والحمدلله  طمنى وفرحت  ان  ربنا  ايتمجد  معاه 
وبصلوات  امنا  العدرا  مريم  وجميع مصاف  الشهدا  والقديسين تمر  المحنة دى ع خير     

وارجوكم  نفتكره   فى  صلواتنا     كتير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ربنا ياخد حق اولادة
> 
> ربنا موجود
> 
> مرسي  يا مينا​*



*يارب امين
مرسيه لمرورك ياقمر
ربنا معاكي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: +من  ذا   الذى  يقول  فيكون  والرب لم  يأمر*



نادر نجيب قال:


> ميرسى  لحضرتك  ع  متابعة  الخبر
> ونشكر  المسيح  ان  اخونا  جرجس  بقى  احسن  من  الاول  وبيتكلم  وبيتحرك وبأذن  المسيح   يتماثل  للعلاج وانا  اطمنت  ع  صحته  بنفسى  انهاردة من  ابن  عمه  اللى  معاه  هناك  فى  المنيا  وهو  زميل  لنا  فى  شركتنا والحمدلله  طمنى وفرحت  ان  ربنا  ايتمجد  معاه
> وبصلوات  امنا  العدرا  مريم  وجميع مصاف  الشهدا  والقديسين تمر  المحنة دى ع خير
> 
> وارجوكم  نفتكره   فى  صلواتنا     كتير




*مرسيه ليك يانادر
ومرسيه انك طمنتنا عليه
ربنا معاك
صلوات العدرا والقديسيين معانا​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الخبر
ربنا يشفيه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 مايو 2009)

ربنا موجود وهو اللي هياخد بحقة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على الخبر
> ربنا يشفيه​



*امين يارب
مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ربنا موجود وهو اللي هياخد بحقة​



*اكيد يا فروشة
مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك يا قمر​*


----------



## grges monir (6 مايو 2009)

يدافع عنا ونحن صامتون هكذا قال رب المجد ونحن نثق تماما فى وعودة
ربنا يشفى ابنة جرجس ويساعدة
ربنا يرحمنا من هولا ءالحاقدين
الاسلام دين سيف وعنف وهمجية فماذانتظر منهم غير ذلك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> يدافع عنا ونحن صامتون هكذا قال رب المجد ونحن نثق تماما فى وعودة
> ربنا يشفى ابنة جرجس ويساعدة
> ربنا يرحمنا من هولا ءالحاقدين
> الاسلام دين سيف وعنف وهمجية فماذانتظر منهم غير ذلك



*امين يارب ارحم
مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 مايو 2009)

ربنا يمن عليك بالشفا  يا جرجس يا رب
ويرحمنا
شكرا  روكا على الخبر المحزن​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ربنا يمن عليك بالشفا  يا جرجس يا رب
> ويرحمنا
> شكرا  روكا على الخبر المحزن​



*امين يارب اشفيه
مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر​*


----------



## BITAR (7 مايو 2009)

*امن دوله*
*ام خراب دوله*
*ربنا قادر ان يشفية سريعا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2009)

bitar قال:


> *امن دوله*
> *ام خراب دوله*
> *ربنا قادر ان يشفية سريعا*​



*امين يارب اشفيه
مرسيه لحضرتك 
نورتني وشرفتني
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

